
Show HN: A library app built with NextJS, Prisma 2 and Apollo – explained - vpoulain
https://github.com/poulainv/tottem
======
vpoulain
Hi, author here!

I took some months off to learn web dev. What an awesome experience!

\- Typescript makes you feel safe.

\- Prisma2 changes your life when dealing with data. It provides a flexible
type safe client

\- No need of external heavy & complicated to override UI library: (almost)
everything is very simple is TailwindCSS

\- GraphQL & Apollo provides flexibility and all I need to manage my local
state

\- Deployment is made so smooth with Zeit Now I love immutable deployment
approach. Here GraphQL API is fully serverless and blazing fast

Let's take a look to the mono repo. Happy to share it with you (no plan to
make money with that)!

~~~
basharov
Hey, nice one! I wanted to try out a modern stack and also building something
with Prisma 1 and GraphQL as well. Agree that the client gen is awesome. How
is Prisma2, can I migrate to v2 now or is it too early?

~~~
vpoulain
Prisma2 client will be production ready in few weeks. On my side, it's already
very stable and performant. I've heard that only specific edge cases
concerning database introspection are not fully production ready.

